# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Sony tuner display (tuner: ST-SE520)

## australia

Sveiciens!
Maz jau ticams, bet varbūt kādam ir šāds fluorescences displejs uz andeli?

Cik noprotu, displejam zudusi hermetizācija.
Pazīmes sprāgonim:
 - katoda stieplītēm kvēli nekādi uz aci neieraudzīt (stieplītes veselas)
- uzsitot pa displeju, nav vispār nekāda pēcskaņa, kas izteikti raksturīga katoda stieplītēm

----------


## australia

Original Part: 151717721
Equipment Used In: Sony ST-SE700 , ST-SE520 , ST-SE500 , ST-SB920 , ST-SA3 , ST-S415 , ST-S361, STS3000 Tuners

----------


## ddff

Versija "donors no ebay" neiztur kritiku?

----------


## australia

Grūti pateikt.

Storijs tāds:
Pērku māsai Sony pastūzi ar phono. 
Ir viens vīrs, kas tirgo pastūzi. Ir arī dabūjams līdzi beigtais tūneris par piecīti. Ņemu - būs ko paķimerēt. Esot skanējis bez displeja, pēc tam apklusis.
Atrauju vaļā, beigts duālās barošanas regulēšanas čips. 8€ ar kapeikām. Sāk skanēt, bet displejs izrādās tomēr kirdik.
Tirgonis jau bija sācis gādāt vietā ejošu (laikam blakus rūpala), un nupat jau var sagādāt man ejošu pa 30€. OK. Ņemsim. Bet tas neatrisina manu problēmu, ka man ir tik un tā atkal ir neejošs tūneris  ::

----------


## australia

Anyways, var arī dabūt daļām. Viss ejošs, izņemot displeju.



Teorētiski var jau uzbūvēt savu displeju, jo tas algoritms tur ir vienkāršs. Bet danunah to čakaru un vadu bunti  ::

----------


## Didzis

Mūsdienās kautkā neredzu jēgu iespringt uz radioaparāta remontu.  30 par donoru, 5 par beigto, 8 par stabilizatoru, vēl tak laiks jāpieskaota.  Pa to naudu tak jaunu aparātu var nopirkt.

----------


## australia

30 jau nebija par donoru. Tas bija pilnīgi ejošs aparāts.
Pārējais ir hobija izdevumi.

----------

